# Lots of free knitting patterns



## janielha

This site has free patterns and some for sale. This link is for children's patterns. If you look on the left side of your screen, she also lists other patterns (women, babies, scarfs, home) which I've not had a chance to explore yet.
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/Children-Knitting-patterns.html


----------



## joanne12986

Thanks! I saved a few.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Thank you!


----------



## gozolady

janielha said:


> This site has free patterns and some for sale. This link is for children's patterns. If you look on the left side of your screen, she also lists other patterns (women, babies, scarfs, home) which I've not had a chance to explore yet.
> http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/Children-Knitting-patterns.html


oooh thanks for that link.


----------



## LadyBecket

I always love saving patterns...just in case! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Linday

Ratchadawan Chambers is a member of KP. This is her site. I think she will be pleased to see that her site has been posted.


----------



## janielha

Linday said:


> Ratchadawan Chambers is a member of KP. This is her site. I think she will be pleased to see that her site has been posted.


I didn't realize that, but that makes it even better! Her patterns are very cute. I'm planning to make the Strawberry Twirl hat for my granddaughters for Christmas.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER

thank you for these lovely patterns


----------



## indiangirl

Thank you for the patterns!They are really nice.


----------



## homesweethome

I have made three different patterns of hers for my granddaughter. They always come out so darn cute! My granddaughter loves her things, which is what it's all about, right?!


----------



## Lutie2

Great site. Thanks


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you. Have bookmarked for future reference. My pattern library keeps on growing & growing. :thumbup:


----------



## LoriJ.

Love the site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## julielacykntr

This looks like a great site for beginning knitters w/tutorials and patterns. I'll share this with knitting group. Thanks!!!


----------



## missmolly

Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## oliverkitty

where is the regular list of free patterns from knitting paradise I use to go to. Please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## oliverkitty

where is the regular list of free patterns from knitting paradise I use to go to. Please let me know at [email protected]


----------

